# What did ya score at the Outcast sale?



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Going to head over there later---what did you get?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I stopped by on the way to work just. I got 3 dexter knifes a couple shirts some wire and some circle hooks. Im thinking I need a new bottom fishin setup for the yak so ill probly be back


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ran out of money,still spent over 300.00.The normal stuff,hooks,floro carbon,power pro,sabikia rigs,and a new summit viper sd.just the first go around.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Round 1. 2 tsunami bottom rods, 1 penn power stick bottom rod, half a dozen Gotcha's. Ill be back for more later


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

706Z said:


> Ran out of money,still spent over 300.00.The normal stuff,hooks,floro carbon,power pro,sabikia rigs,and a new summit viper sd.just the first go around.


How much was the vipers ? I didn't see a price on it


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

picked up a terez rod, power pro, and some inshore tackle. I too will go back again. Why is one trip never enough? I cant figure it out!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> How much was the vipers ? I didn't see a price on it


209.00+ tax Better hurry ,while I was checkin out a guy bought one right next to me,only about 10 left.They sell on the web for about 50 to 80 more depengs where you buy.:yes:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

706Z said:


> 209.00+ tax Better hurry ,while I was checkin out a guy bought one right next to me,only about 10 left.They sell on the web for about 50 to 80 more depengs where you buy.:yes:


Thanks man


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

If anyone is heading up there and willing to grab one for me let me know I'm stuck at work till 4 in navvare


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Y'all are like a bunch of women shopping for shoes.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Sucks I am always broke during these sails..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got back...picked up another stand, a terez and assorted tackle odds and ends. Lots of good stuff out there.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man for anybody needin a king or redfish/cobia rod, they have a sweet deal on the bogo for 70 bucks.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

They got any bent butts?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Y'all are like a bunch of women shopping for shoes.



A woman goes shoe-shopping and while the salesman is helping her try on shoes, he notices she is not wearing panties. He looks at the woman and says, "Wow, I'd love to fill that with ice cream and eat it!"

The woman slaps the man and runs home to tell her husband. The husband acts disinterested, she gets angry and asks, "Aren't you going to do anything!?"

The husband replies, "First of all, you have too many shoes. Second, you shouldn't be out shopping without panties. And third of all, I'm not going to mess with anyone who can eat that much ice cream!"


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> Man for anybody needin a king or redfish/cobia rod, they have a sweet deal on the bogo for 70 bucks.


 
if anyone wants to split the price with me I will do it! I don't need two cobia rods only one! and for 35 bucks that is a DEAL! so if anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Loruna said:


> A woman goes shoe-shopping and while the salesman is helping her try on shoes, he notices she is not wearing panties. He looks at the woman and says, "Wow, I'd love to fill that with ice cream and eat it!"
> 
> The woman slaps the man and runs home to tell her husband. The husband acts disinterested, she gets angry and asks, "Aren't you going to do anything!?"
> 
> The husband replies, "First of all, you have too many shoes. Second, you shouldn't be out shopping without panties. And third of all, I'm not going to mess with anyone who can eat that much ice cream!"


Hahaha. I was joking about the shoe thing. Going to have to sit out the sale this time around. Jealous.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Decided I would change up things a bit and get a shimano at the sale after constantly hearing how good they are. Well I get home and something is already broke or messed up with it. So I'm going back tomorrow and hopefully they get it fixed or replace it. Other than that got some good deals on shimano rods and braid. Gonna go tomorrow for tackle. It doesn't seem as big as the usual fall sale is though but still some good deals


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

southern yakker said:


> Decided I would change up things a bit and get a shimano at the sale after constantly hearing how good they are. Well I get home and something is already broke or messed up with it. So I'm going back tomorrow and hopefully they get it fixed or replace it. Other than that got some good deals on shimano rods and braid. Gonna go tomorrow for tackle. It doesn't seem as big as the usual fall sale is though but still some good deals


What was the issue? Are there Shimano reps there?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> What was the issue? Are there Shimano reps there?


The reps weren't there. I think they only come to the spring sale. Its a symetre 4000 and it is making a weird clanking noise when reeled and the handle gets stuck I guess you would call it. I'm not exactly sure what's wrong but I know when I tried the other reel he handed me it was not like this one. I'm guessing when it got moved around something got bent since the box was crushed.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Outcast sale? One of the local stores doing a sale?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

setlab said:


> Outcast sale? One of the local stores doing a sale?


Hahaha. Yeah, you could say that.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, you could say that.


Found their facebook page, I'll have to stop by there after work tomorrow. So this is a pretty big thing I take it?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

setlab said:


> Found their facebook page, I'll have to stop by there after work tomorrow. So this is a pretty big thing I take it?


Yeah, they have a spring and a fall sale. I think it's one of the biggest ones out there.

Great sale and great people. It is always a spectacle, people lining up at 3 in the morning, etc.

EDIT: Outcast is over on Barrancas next to the West Marine there.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to Outcast for their big sale twice a year.
As an fishing guide I have to buy a lot of inshore tackle each year, it helps out a lot when I can save a few bucks in my business.

I picked up some Vudu Shrimps and Popping Corks.









If you've never tried the Vudu Shrimp, you need to. I've been using these new style of baits since spring and they are a very good bait.

I will say don't use it around Bluefish and Ladyfish, even though there is mesh woven into the tail of the bait, the bluefish can tear it up as well as the hard thrashing of ladyfish.

This bait has really helped hook up some nice trout for myself and my clients.

Might go back a couple more times to see what else I need or what they put out. I did forget to get some weights for the March Sheepshead run for next season. Going tomorrow for lunch, weights and and a few more goodies.

Again, thanks Outcast!
The guys there are friendly and their customer service is top notch.

Good luck with the rest of the sale.
Tight Lines..
John

Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
850-341-9816
www.megabiteinshore.com


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Shimano*

Sorry for the problem with the Shimano reel. We will handle any problem either by repair, replacement, or refund. Just ask for Tommy if you have any questions. Thanks and again I am sorry for the problem.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

outcast said:


> Sorry for the problem with the Shimano reel. We will handle any problem either by repair, replacement, or refund. Just ask for Tommy if you have any questions. Thanks and again I am sorry for the problem.


Thanks I'll swing by today. Y'all have always done right with repairs for me so i wasn't too worried it was just a bad start from changing from Penn to them. I'm sure when it gets fixed it will be a damn good reel though.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Outcast for their big sale twice a year.
> As an fishing guide I have to buy a lot of inshore tackle each year, it helps out a lot when I can save a few bucks in my business.
> 
> I picked up some Vudu Shrimps and Popping Corks.
> ...


don't listen to this. ITS ALL LIES!!!!!!!! Except for the Customer Service of Outcast.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Diawa rep was there. Jeremy and I went to High School together and he always gives me the straight scoop on their stuff.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanacom Bull on a bent butt rod.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

2 of the 440's on Slammer rod combos. Some of the Daiwa G-shock combos for bait fishing. Sabikis, hooks, DOA's. Someone cleaned out all the Pink Stretch 30's by the time i got there!. Great job by Outcast as usual.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ragon210 said:


> if anyone wants to split the price with me I will do it! I don't need two cobia rods only one! and for 35 bucks that is a DEAL! so if anyone is interested let me know!


 
Hey ifin you wanna go in together, we can....I was needing a good rod fer a reel I just brought outta the dust!!!:thumbsup: I was wanting to go, but been working mids!!!! I might need a better rod fer some gators soon too!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> Hey ifin you wanna go in together, we can....I was needing a good rod fer a reel I just brought outta the dust!!!:thumbsup: I was wanting to go, but been working mids!!!! I might need a better rod fer some gators soon too!!!!


What kind of rods are these?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> What kind of rods are these?


 
King rods and cobia rods. 2 models


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I was looking to pick up a Sargus 4000 combo, or reel at the low prices. Looks like everyone beat me to it. No 4000s left. Got some lures, and other randoms.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Outcast has fixed the reel and I'm more than pleased. Excellent service with no problems what so ever with them replacing it with a new reel. Picked me up some of those grab bags and some filet knives and my brother pucked up some Costa's. Great sale and service!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Y'all are like a bunch of women shopping for shoes.


 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
But sweetheart,................ look at how much I saved.............. You do want me to look pretty for you, don't you ?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK. Everyone remembers me from last year. "Outcast Sale Overrated". Well I went back this year with an open mind and research. Last year needed reels and the supply was limited. Did not know they restocked daily. Took all the abuse from everyone! You S---k, You are stupid which my wife will agree etc...etc. Well I am rambling. Great prices on floro, filet knives, stretches, pretty much everything. The Vudu shrimp were avalible at a good price. BTW don't believe Capt. John they are not that good under a popping cork... Just kidding I grabbed a handful. Anyway hope I am backmin good graces with all. It is really a great thing they do for us locals. I don't know any of you but all I can say is good jobs guys!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

picked up a battle 4000 and one of the outcast ultra light rods for $25 took it out in the rain today and caught some Spanish of the seawall out at the base!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank again Outcast for putting on another great sale.

And kudos to Captain Wes Rozier for sharing some good tips and pointing us
in the right direction with tackle choices.

Picked up 3 T Shirts (Thanks Wade)
3 more spools of flourocarbon
3 dozen bucktail jigs
4 packs of Voodoo shrimp
A Norway string stop
Some Momoi line for reels ( Thanks James Fink)


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I didn't even see the miomi damn now I gotta go back and that's not good for a bank account


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Any good deals on there green eggs ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got up this afternoon and headed there...got my bag of goodies odds and ends lures and a cobe rod, some 100lb power pro fer gator snaggin....and walking out the tent I saw 2 malibu yaks!!! Me and logan have been looking fer some sooooo they went with me!!! Thanks to all the folks there.... and it was great seeing Wade and the Finkman!!! Wade avoided a big ole fat kiss!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Got up this afternoon and headed there...got my bag of goodies odds and ends lures and a cobe rod, some 100lb power pro fer gator snaggin....and walking out the tent I saw 2 malibu yaks!!! Me and logan have been looking fer some sooooo they went with me!!! Thanks to all the folks there.... and it was great seeing Wade and the Finkman!!! Wade avoided a big ole fat kiss!!!!


Dude, you got a deal on those yaks fo sho!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Dude, you got a deal on those yaks fo sho!


Ole lady didn't see it that way....hahaha. but yeah, they had a good price brother!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Ole lady didn't see it that way....hahaha. but yeah, they had a good price brother!


I was figuring that. One...maybe you could swing. Both of them? Be honest...you're sleeping in the truck right now aren't you.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jspooney said:


> I was figuring that. One...maybe you could swing. Both of them? Be honest...you're sleeping in the truck right now aren't you.


Lol


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Eggs*

Yes we have great prices on the eggs. Large egg in the box $599.99


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for the response on the egg stuff! ill be heading that way tomorrow..


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

i got me 2 of them cobia rods the 8 fters buy one get one free for me and my dad and i got me a spinfisher v 7500 and some braid and vudu shrimp


----------

